

How $5 can wipe out your traffic - ryandvm
http://www.reachdigital.in/destroy-competition-5-covert-fiverr-services-taking-small-businesses/

======
CompleteMoron2
i have a sleazy friend that hires people from overseas on fiver to drive him
to the top of local search results and drive the competition to the bottom.

It's easy and it fits in with his personality! He truly makes $$$$$ sitting at
home. He should make a Pay for Seminar

